# Sunday's Show and Tell...4/9/17



## jd56 (Apr 9, 2017)

Spring has sprung  for most. I feel for you folks still digging out of the snow. It's gotta warm up soon for ya'all. 

So let's see what relics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Still haven't done much on bike stuff this past week. Been busy trying to find the grass in my yard.
But, I did pick this vintage glider up for my old bones to relax on in the backyard.
Late 40s or 50s I'm guessing.




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Apr 9, 2017)

I won this plate on eBay. I'll put it on my rat rod.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 9, 2017)

another one followed me home


----------



## Foxclassics (Apr 9, 2017)

Scored this Huffy Customliner 




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 9, 2017)

jd56 said:


> Spring has sprung  for most. I feel for you folks still digging out of the snow. It's gotta warm up soon for ya'all.
> 
> So let's see what relics you have found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> ...



Nice Find! Looks postwar- 50's. I have some metal chairs from that era.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2017)

No bike stuff this week but did pick up a 'bucket list' watch. You Yankees fans and @rustjunkie may appreciate this one. Ca. 1931 Hamilton Piping Rock. V/r Shawn



 



The Hamilton Piping Rock was introduced in 1928 and quickly became one of their most popular watches. The watch features a 979F 19J movement and was offered in either a yellow or white solid 14k case with hinged lugs. The watch is one of three watches Hamilton offered with an enameled bezel the other two being the Coronado and the Spur. The original version of the Piping Rock was produced until 1935.

Before rings were given out to World Series Champions the players received watches. The Piping Rock was selected as the watch given to each member of the 1928 World Series Champion New York Yankees on opening day 1929. The 1928 Yankees included a record nine Hall of Fame players: Earle Combs, Lou Gehrig, Tony Lazzeri, Babe Ruth, Bill Dickey, Leo Durocher, Waite Hoyt, Herb Pennock, and Stan Coveleski. Manager Miller Huggins and team president Ed Barrow were also inducted as well. The Lou Gehrig watch was sold in 2014 for $340,000. Only a few of the original Yankees watches are known to survive with two of them being in the Hall of Fame in Cooperstown, NY.



 

 

 
                                                                                 1928 Piping Rock presented to Lou Gehrig


The watch was re-introduced in 1948 with slight revisions to the crown, hands, and lugs and had a 17J movement. The price of the Piping Rock jumped to $200 in 1948. This version was produced until 1954. Various re-issues to include a Yankees version were introduced in the late 1980’s-early 1990s. These watches have gold plated stainless steel cases and either mechanical or quartz movements depending on model. 



 

 
                                                                         1990s Reissue of Yankees Piping Rock


----------



## JKT (Apr 9, 2017)

after waiting since mid January my Austrian Church Window Anvil finally arrived on Thursday !! its a massive anvil and weights in at 573 lbs. !!


----------



## rickyd (Apr 9, 2017)

Yamaha


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 9, 2017)

No bikes....but I dug this barber quarter during a metal detectorists easter egg hunt.





Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Apr 9, 2017)

No bike stuff either----3 more 1930's cast iron motorcycles for the collection. The boat looks to be hand carved out of a hunk of mahogany. Finished on the outside and rough hand carved in side the hull. 14" long, came with some tin Chris Craft boat motor parts. Beck flying wheel hat


----------



## XBPete (Apr 9, 2017)

tech549 said:


> another one followed me home
> 
> View attachment 448602




You are indeed a magnet for Colorflows! lol


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 9, 2017)

New Gateway Coasters products courtesy of Mark Lazzareschi. I don't actually have these yet, but I'm very exited to pick them up next week in time for our Forest Park Easter vintage bicycle display. Custom license plates and double sided spoke cards.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 9, 2017)

Real deal


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 9, 2017)

Catalog came with this. The guy made me take both as a package deal


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 448634 View attachment 448633 View attachment 448632 New Gateway Coasters products courtesy of Mark Lazzareschi. I don't actually have these yet, but I'm very exited to pick them up next week in time for our Forest Park Easter vintage bicycle display. Custom license plates and double sided spoke cards.




Dang Rob you guys are setting the bar way too high for us poor Southerners! I'm gonna have to get Don back on the graphics production! Looking good. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2017)

ohdeebee said:


> Catalog came with this. The guy made me take both as a package deal
> 
> View attachment 448647
> 
> View attachment 448648




That's the kind of deals I like! So the bike is later than '16. Can you post a serial? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 9, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> That's the kind of deals I like! So the bike is later than '16. Can you post a serial? Thanks, Shawn




The bike is not here yet but I will share the serial number and any other details once it arrives.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 9, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Dang Rob you guys are setting the bar way too high for us poor Southerners! I'm gonna have to get Don back on the graphics production! Looking good. V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn, we just happen to know the guy that can get this stuff done, and he's one of ours... I know Don wants to do some merch for you guys, but he's a very busy guy. In time I know he will.


----------



## moparrecyclers (Apr 9, 2017)

No bike stuff here either but did score some yard art which will make great plant holders, 25g crock for the beer bottles, and a pretty neat african bow set 50+ years old. Plus a chair out of a local establishment.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertc (Apr 9, 2017)

Received my seat back from Josh (Stradalite) that goes on my 1947 Schwinn Majestic Badged DX. Josh did an awesome job on it. This is quality work that looks factory new.





Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Apr 9, 2017)

picked this one up about a mile away from me. wondering year and maker. rover badged. missing the light and seat doesn't look original. paid 100 for her, hoping i didn't overpay.  any help would be great.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 9, 2017)

Found some Japanese Tsuba. Ancient pieces beautiful! And theres more from last Sunday just need to take pics.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 9, 2017)

robertc said:


> Received my seat back from Josh (Stradalite) that goes on my 1947 Schwinn Majestic Badged DX. Josh did an awesome job on it. This is quality work that looks factory new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Josh does excellent work. After seeing this, think I'm gonna have him do the seat top for my DX.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 9, 2017)

bikedudeomaha said:


> picked this one up about a mile away from me. wondering year and maker. rover badged. missing the light and seat doesn't look original. paid 100 for her, hoping i didn't overpay.  any help would be great.
> 
> View attachment 448650
> 
> ...



It's a Colson. These guys can probably tell you the year.
@fordmike65 @Dave Marko


----------



## robertc (Apr 9, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Josh does excellent work. After seeing this, think I'm gonna have him do the seat top for my DX.



Looks like it just left the factory. I was very pleased in his work.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Apr 9, 2017)

thanks rollfaster. i am still deciding what to do with her. my first thought was to strip it for parts. now i am not so sure.... hate to destroy a valuable bike, even if its a girls model. i think the fenders are aluminium.


----------



## petritl (Apr 9, 2017)

I picked up a pair of Dura Ace AX calipers; real vintage roadbike jewelry.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2017)

bikedudeomaha said:


> thanks rollfaster. i am still deciding what to do with her. my first thought was to strip it for parts. now i am not so sure.... hate to destroy a valuable bike, even if its a girls model. i think the fenders are aluminium.



Very cool. Looks like a '38. I wouldn't mind saving her if I can instead of blowing her apart. Not much money to be made on crusty girl specific parts anyway. Pm Sent.Mike


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 9, 2017)

What are the odds.. I found a Japanese katana. A edo period sword 1860's ..This was found in the battle field  during ww2 apparently used in battle. The tsuba shows evidence of fight damaged and there are some small chips on the blade that look like it's was in a battle. The guy said it was found in pieces. I don't know why...for some reason he kept the Handle but left all the killer ornaments.1941 Shelby i original paint. 15lbs of old pennies not pictured.  A unusual picture yet to be identified. If you look you'll see a small black kitty in it. Don't understand the reason for the picture as of yet.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 9, 2017)

robertc said:


> Looks like it just left the factory. I was very pleased in his work.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk



He did this one for me last year. Really nice!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 9, 2017)

XBPete said:


> You are indeed a magnet for Colorflows! lol



 ya pete needs a little love but all the parts are there and price was right.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 9, 2017)

Got this wicked sweet t-shirt from a bud:


----------



## 47jchiggins (Apr 9, 2017)

ohdeebee said:


> Catalog came with this. The guy made me take both as a package deal
> 
> View attachment 448647
> 
> View attachment 448648



That's just wrong.........
Todd


----------



## 47jchiggins (Apr 9, 2017)

Pair of original 47's out for a Sunday stroll.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Nickinator (Apr 9, 2017)

Picked up a bunch of stuff from a a collector getting out of old ballooner bikes, most making it's way to the For Sale sections and Memory Lane 

Darcie & Nick


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 9, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 448854



Sweet 70!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 9, 2017)

47jchiggins said:


> Pair of original 47's out for a Sunday stroll.
> 
> View attachment 448843




Todd @47jchiggins
I'll trade you light setups......


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 9, 2017)

Just a few things for projects. Truss rods for my 41 Shelby, 4 NOS Dropbolts, a nice horn, & a mystery box.


----------



## None (Apr 9, 2017)

Finished my Schwinn Madison and finally got her home!


----------



## morton (Apr 9, 2017)

Always wanted to try one of these and for $25 couldn't resist.  Lots of rust gathered from it's previous seashore home, but nothing real bad.  

Have seen the gun lighter before but not in original package with all the accessories.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 9, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 448854



Whoa, man. One of my all time favorites. I need to see more pics of that truck.


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 9, 2017)

bikedudeomaha said:


> picked this one up about a mile away from me. wondering year and maker. rover badged. missing the light and seat doesn't look original. paid 100 for her, hoping i didn't overpay.  any help would be great.
> 
> View attachment 448650
> 
> ...



It's a Colson


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 9, 2017)

I saved these from being thrown away . Not super exciting but for free it's good.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 9, 2017)

A couple weeks ago I was able to get old time Pennsylvania bicycle collector, Don Vaughn's photo archive of bikes and pedal cars.  Many show "pre and post" restoration and it has been a treat and a learning experience to go through these.  When I was in my twenties I sold Don a couple American Indian pieces which he collected as well.  Unfortunately for me I was interested in English bicycles at that time...  Anyway, today I also picked-up two pre-reservation period Plains Indian items Don would have loved; an early Yankton Sioux tobacco bag and pair of Southern Cheyenne or Arapaho bead decorated moccasins.


----------



## Kramai88 (Apr 9, 2017)

Finally got the deal done on the '38 motorbike 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 9, 2017)

Got a new Roadmaster headed my way.  I missed out on this bike a year or two ago but always kept it in mind.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 9, 2017)

No bike items,  but on the ride today found a broken up toy that cried out to be displayed at my work area






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 9, 2017)

Had a good week!

I just got in from the Northernmost state with another Rangerload of bikes & parts! Will unload tomorrow and see what I got!:eek:

These were what started the week....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 9, 2017)

It was a great estate sale week, too much to picture it all, but the highlight is this 1800's Brunswick pool table I need to refurbish.
Was not a lot of fun getting it in my van, let me tell ya, but at least I didn't have to rent a Uhaul of bother a friend for a 3 hour drive.
Chris
Chris


----------



## Overhauler (Apr 9, 2017)

Kramai88 said:


> Finally got the deal done on the '38 motorbike
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



 It is a 39, if the tank is correct.


----------



## Overhauler (Apr 9, 2017)

I picked up this Prewar Hawthorne Saturday, at an old farm auction, a true barn find.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 9, 2017)

Nice Hawthorne!!


----------



## jd56 (Apr 10, 2017)

47jchiggins said:


> Pair of original 47's out for a Sunday stroll.
> 
> View attachment 448843



As always...one of your stunning pairs

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

